# Good sites



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Anybody know any good sites for tv,subs, etc if so can you post some thanks.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

are you looking for top of the line stuff or is it just for show and you just wanna get a tv or something?

Well you could go on ebay and look for the item you want. All that matters is how much you wanna spend.
I think everyone will agree that http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/ is one of the most popular websites with pretty big list of stuff for sale. 
Another site for like cheap tvs and flip out tvs as well as headerest tvs, dvds, etc is
www.mp3playerstore.com
They sell flip out screens for very cheap comparing to all other Brand names.

Before you go shop on those sites like onlinecarstereo read their disclamers, some sites i've seen were selling items by top manufacturers but they were not authorized dealers. That is why they are selling the items for so much cheaper comparing to retail stores and other "authorized" websites.
I've gotten few items off of ebay such as dvd players for the car for like $99 and to my suprise they were working better than some of the Pioneer Premier DVD units. They played more different DVD and VCD as well as audio formats. I do not know about the cheap TVs cause i haven't gotten one, well i orderd on from ebay but it got stollen by somebody at from UPS so i ended up getting IconTV which ran me like $500  . Next time i will buy from mp3playerstore.com , i've heard some good things from people on this forum about their products and they are not that expensive. I think you could get a flip out indash tv, motorized for like $250 or something. Which is a much better deal than buying a Pioneer flip out screen for close to $1000. 
So just ask yourself if the brand name matters


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

www.onliecarstereo.com rules all websites like a dominatrix with a whip.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> are you looking for top of the line stuff or is it just for show and you just wanna get a tv or something?
> 
> Well you could go on ebay and look for the item you want. All that matters is how much you wanna spend.
> I think everyone will agree that http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/ is one of the most popular websites with pretty big list of stuff for sale.
> ...


But would the no name brand play like the name brand. Cause The alpine iva-d300 does crazy stuff. You can hook so much up to it you know. I want to do 2 flip downs, 2 headrest, 1 alpine, and 2 visor I don't know about the company im going with with for the other.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if you wanna hook up multiple monitors, you could just get the adapters, mp3playerstore.com sells them too so i think you could hook up upto 3 or 4 additional monitors.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

anybody have other sites I can take a look


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

but you always hear about "you get what you pay for" does that apply to the dvd screens or do you think the quality is pretty good?


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I think im going with performance teknique for the rest of them not sure yet


----------

